# Writing note in books for exam



## missmeeka85 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi there,

I am sitting for my CPMA exam in a couple months and I am reading some conflicting info on what is allowed to be written in my code books.  Per the FAQs: Handwritten notes are acceptable in the coding books only if they pertain to *daily coding activities*. Questions from the Study Guides, Practice Exams or the Exam itself are prohibited. Tabs may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals so long as the obvious intent of the tab is to earmark a page with words or numbers, not supplement information in the book.

No materials (other than tab dividers) may be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals.

So - I want to write specifics on the laws, like the Stark Law and Anti-Kickback Law, such as their differences, fines, ect.  Also writing stuff specific to auditing (which I am sure if fine as that is specifically related to daily activities of an auditor).  So what do my fellows think about writing notes on the laws/penalties/fines/compliance plans and all that jazz.  There's so much info and I want to be prepared!

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## casseciella (Apr 4, 2019)

In my opinion, you will probably be fine. As long as there no LONG passages, generally they just quickly flip through your book, so as long as it's not something that sticks out loudly, I think you might be okay. I would be sure to make them look like notes, whether than making it look as if you are need it for the exam...

Good Luck!

hopes this helps!


----------



## missmeeka85 (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for your reply!  Well poop - I do have some long notes that look like long passages, lol.  Mainly the different steps to take in an audit, different kinds of audits, ect, rather than huge definitions.  It's just such an intimidating test!


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 5, 2019)

I would email AAPC with what you would like to list in the book.  Give them an example and see if it is allowed.  If so, then print the email and take it with you to the test.  Often times there is a difference of opinion on what is "allowed" as notes or guidelines with different proctors and sites.

If it is allowed, then the email from AAPC is your verification that it is allowed and will help to eliminate confusion or stress on the day of the test.


----------



## missmeeka85 (Apr 5, 2019)

Chelle-Lynn said:


> I would email AAPC with what you would like to list in the book.  Give them an example and see if it is allowed.  If so, then print the email and take it with you to the test.  Often times there is a difference of opinion on what is "allowed" as notes or guidelines with different proctors and sites.
> 
> If it is allowed, then the email from AAPC is your verification that it is allowed and will help to eliminate confusion or stress on the day of the test.



I love this suggestion, THANK YOU!  I am also reaching out to my chapter leader who is our proctor  Anxiety is so much fun!  I'm doing well in the course, so I feel like my anxiety has to focus on something and it chose notes!

Erin


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 5, 2019)

The email from AAPC is the golden ticket on these grey areas.


----------



## pmaroney904@gmail.com (Apr 9, 2019)

I curious to what the AAPC response was to this question. Have you heard back from them?


----------



## missmeeka85 (Apr 9, 2019)

pmaroney904@gmail.com said:


> I curious to what the AAPC response was to this question. Have you heard back from them?



I actually got in touch with the proctor for the exam and she is going to look at my books with me at our upcoming chapter meeting!  I reached out to the CPMA instructor for the online course and she said it should be fine as long as they're brief notes.  Mine are brief-ish.  Lots of little notes about lots of topics.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Apr 9, 2019)

Just for reference, I have reached out to AAPC for confirmation on testing documentation and resources previously and received helpful and detailed responses.  When in doubt, AAPC will always be my go to in addition to the proctor.


----------



## missmeeka85 (Apr 9, 2019)

Chelle-Lynn said:


> Just for reference, I have reached out to AAPC for confirmation on testing documentation and resources previously and received helpful and detailed responses.  When in doubt, AAPC will always be my go to in addition to the proctor.



Thank you  I will go ahead and send them an email too, just so all my ducks are in a row.


----------



## pmaroney904@gmail.com (Apr 9, 2019)

missmeeka85 said:


> I actually got in touch with the proctor for the exam and she is going to look at my books with me at our upcoming chapter meeting!  I reached out to the CPMA instructor for the online course and she said it should be fine as long as they're brief notes.  Mine are brief-ish.  Lots of little notes about lots of topics.



i remember when taking  my cpc exam, i wrote everywhere  in my books, no one said  anything about it.


----------



## missmeeka85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Got their response - which still doesn't 100% answer my question so I will be talking to my proctor face-to-face tonight.

"Thank you so much for contacting AAPC regarding your coding book information.  You are permitted to have daily coding notes or helpers in short excerpts in your books.  You are not permitted to put any information from our study materials into your books for the exam.  Thank you for your email, have a great day!"

Well, ALL my daily coding notes are from the course and what I have learned through the course.  I think I will be fine with what I have.  They're not answers to test questions or anything like that.


----------



## pmaroney904@gmail.com (Apr 11, 2019)

missmeeka85 said:


> Got their response - which still doesn't 100% answer my question so I will be talking to my proctor face-to-face tonight.
> 
> "Thank you so much for contacting AAPC regarding your coding book information.  You are permitted to have daily coding notes or helpers in short excerpts in your books.  You are not permitted to put any information from our study materials into your books for the exam.  Thank you for your email, have a great day!"
> 
> Well, ALL my daily coding notes are from the course and what I have learned through the course.  I think I will be fine with what I have.  They're not answers to test questions or anything like that.



I'm taking the cpma this Saturday, I have stuff from study guide as well.. im think we both will be ok


----------



## missmeeka85 (Apr 11, 2019)

pmaroney904@gmail.com said:


> I'm taking the cpma this Saturday, I have stuff from study guide as well.. im think we both will be ok



Best of luck!  I am cheering you on from afar!!  WE GOT THIS!!!


----------



## sagiomavritis (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello, I'm taking the CEMC exam this Saturday and am wondering how you fared with having the notes in your book? I drew a diagram of E/M levels and then I have longer notes in the back that pertains to the rules of incident-to billing,etc. Will I be okay with my notes or should I be concerned? Thank you!


----------



## missmeeka85 (Jun 12, 2019)

sagiomavritis said:


> Hello, I'm taking the CEMC exam this Saturday and am wondering how you fared with having the notes in your book? I drew a diagram of E/M levels and then I have longer notes in the back that pertains to the rules of incident-to billing,etc. Will I be okay with my notes or should I be concerned? Thank you!


Hello!  I take my test this Saturday as well!  I am 99% sure they will be fine as they do not have test questions or the like.  I've also joined a CPMA study group on Facebook and several of the folks' notes look JUST like mine and they had no issue taking their test.

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## sagiomavritis (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you so much! This is the extent of what I have, no other long notes and only in my CPT book. So hopefully I am okay? I took my CPC exam 6 years ago and I feel like my CPT book was covered in notes and it was okay. Just having those pre-exam anxiety jolts lol.


----------



## missmeeka85 (Jun 12, 2019)

sagiomavritis said:


> Thank you so much! This is the extent of what I have, no other long notes and only in my CPT book. So hopefully I am okay? I took my CPC exam 6 years ago and I feel like my CPT book was covered in notes and it was okay. Just having those pre-exam anxiety jolts lol.


I think those should be fine!!  I am TOTALLY having the jolts too! It's such an intimidating test!  *high five from Oregon* we can do it!


----------



## sagiomavritis (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you! I emailed the AAPC as well to see what they say. Good luck on your exam!! *high five from Massachusetts*


----------



## satra270 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello all, I had a question, i went for my test a couple days ago and the proctor disqualified all my books, stating that the codes I had highlighted were the answers on the test and she said i wasn't allowed to just highlight a particular section of the book.. for example i was having trouble with cardiology chapter so i highlighted codes in my CPT  mentioned in the work book to remind me of ventricles or vein codes chamber of the heart and harvesting codes what codes are for pacer/defibrillators-- catheters when the cath is selective or non selective and so on i did this with all the sections of my work book that i felt would help be distinguish the difference in codes in the CPT book. in ICD-10 i had notes in the section for combo codes- in the burn sections are notes to remind me highest degree of burn code first. 

she disqualified about 25 of us in our group and we all worked out of the work book given by AAPC- which tells you to highlight codes to help you recognize the difference between one CPT and the next or to remind you the certain codes do not include specific things...Example page 284 in the 2019 work book.. ( practical coding note).  we attended the same class, i don't understand,  she said when you prepare for a test your entire book all the codes are highlighted not just a few sections.. for example the teacher explained to us mohs surgery and how is coded in stages and blocks along with our work book...  i have these sort of notes in my book i don't understand if i cant highlight the areas i feel can help me see the difference in CPT's  than why do they say we can take notes in our books. 

Has any one else had this happen to them ?


----------



## twizzle (Sep 15, 2019)

satra270@yahoo.com said:


> Hello all, I had a question, i went for my test a couple days ago and the proctor disqualified all my books, stating that the codes I had highlighted were the answers on the test and she said i wasn't allowed to just highlight a particular section of the book.. for example i was having trouble with cardiology chapter so i highlighted codes in my CPT  mentioned in the work book to remind me of ventricles or vein codes chamber of the heart and harvesting codes what codes are for pacer/defibrillators-- catheters when the cath is selective or non selective and so on i did this with all the sections of my work book that i felt would help be distinguish the difference in codes in the CPT book. in ICD-10 i had notes in the section for combo codes- in the burn sections are notes to remind me highest degree of burn code first.
> 
> she disqualified about 25 of us in our group and we all worked out of the work book given by AAPC- which tells you to highlight codes to help you recognize the difference between one CPT and the next or to remind you the certain codes do not include specific things...Example page 284 in the 2019 work book.. ( practical coding note).  we attended the same class, i don't understand,  she said when you prepare for a test your entire book all the codes are highlighted not just a few sections.. for example the teacher explained to us mohs surgery and how is coded in stages and blocks along with our work book...  i have these sort of notes in my book i don't understand if i cant highlight the areas i feel can help me see the difference in CPT's  than why do they say we can take notes in our books.
> 
> Has any one else had this happen to them ?


Your proctor had no right to disqualify you or the other test takers for highlighting. How on earth did they know that the codes you highlighted were the answers? .......that is ridiculous. You need to take the issue up with AAPC for sure. 
The guidelines are clear. You can tab the heck out of your books, and you can write in your books information that may be pertinent to your daily work, and you can highlight your book. You cannot staple or stick additional pages into your book period.


----------



## satra270 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi Twizzlle

Thank you for the advice i think ill do that because i have worked very hard to prepare for the test and i HAVE NOT cheated or BEEN GIVEN ANY ANSWERS the any test.


----------



## steffi30 (Sep 15, 2019)

You are allowed to highlight the books and make notes.  The highlighting and the notes are to help you find the right code.  They had no right to ban you from the test.


----------



## missmeeka85 (Sep 23, 2019)

twizzle said:


> Your proctor had no right to disqualify you or the other test takers for highlighting. How on earth did they know that the codes you highlighted were the answers? .......that is ridiculous. You need to take the issue up with AAPC for sure.
> The guidelines are clear. You can tab the heck out of your books, and you can write in your books information that may be pertinent to your daily work, and you can highlight your book. You cannot staple or stick additional pages into your book period.


This exactly!  Your proctor is off her rocker!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 24, 2019)

satra270 said:


> she disqualified about 25 of us in our group and we all worked out of the work book given by AAPC- which tells you to highlight codes to help you recognize the difference between one CPT and the next or to remind you the certain codes do not include specific things...Example page 284 in the 2019 work book.. ( practical coding note).  we attended the same class, i don't understand,  she said when you prepare for a test your entire book all the codes are highlighted not just a few sections.. for example the teacher explained to us mohs surgery and how is coded in stages and blocks along with our work book...  i have these sort of notes in my book i don't understand if i cant highlight the areas i feel can help me see the difference in CPT's  than why do they say we can take notes in our books.



There is a day of test contact provided to the proctor, they probably should have called before disqualifying that many peoples books. Make sure to contact AAPC to lodge a complaint as they should know by now that this is allowed at US test sites.


----------



## satra270 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello all, thank you so much for all your comments i actually attended a chapter meeting and talked to the proctor for that area and she took a look at all my books and said that they are fine  i also called AAPC and was able to r/s my test.  with no problems..thanks again to all who had encouraging words for me.


----------

